# Anyone removed heat press tags from fleece



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

My Gildan dryBlend heavyweight hoodies just turned up with heat press tags on. I was planning on just cutting the labels off like before, but this change in tags has put a spanner in the works.

These were meant to be preproduction hoodies for my new brand, before the official tagged hoodies arrive. I CAN'T have Gildan heat pressed inside.

Has anyone had success in removing heat pressed tags from heavyweight hoodies? I have a spot gun, but don't think it will blast through the thick fleece.

Any suggestions? Please! I've got about 30 to do and have a lot of patience to do whatever works!

Thanks


----------



## javiprint (Feb 26, 2013)

You could try making a block design to cover the Gildan label or do a transfer- otherwise try a diff brand and explain to your vendor wat happened and see if they will help u out. I don't do label stuff myself but I think that would work for wat u want to do
Javi


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Ahh - no they cant go back. Shipping to me and duty was $600 on under 100 hoodies.

Didn't really want to cover them up - it will just look like a coverup and the old stuff may show through. Really need to remove them.

May get the tweezers out tomorrow and some spot cleaning fluid to see what I can do. In the meantime, please chime in if you have had success and can offer any advice


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have read several ways to do this. Spot remover, wintergreen oil but I'm sure that would leave a residue. Heat an rub while hot, this may work and touch up with spot gun.


----------

